

Privacy first. The list of solutions for paranoid people. - sardorbek
http://www.evernote.com/shard/s4/sh/b5185666-d7c7-4a61-828d-0443c5dd93ac/a4dc6c46c60ba3a7e891d6cfb9fb7587

======
damian2000
Is mega taken seriously? I thought there was a security hole found not long
after they launched.

How about Tarsnap for online backups...
[http://www.tarsnap.com](http://www.tarsnap.com)

~~~
cperciva
Tarsnap is a backup service, not a file synchronization service.

------
qmr
This almost reads as a joke - if this person is paranoid, why is their list
hosted on a "cloud" service?

